# Big Darby



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Most of my smallies fishing is on the stillwater.....But the big Darby is equally close and it has a canoue livery that will take me up stream and drop me off so I can float......which is a plus.....I much rather float a river than bridge hop....Ive fished that river a number of times but was never really all that impressed with it......Yes I got some smallies ...but not in the size or numbers I get on the stillwater.....Ive most fished from the park at Gorgesville.....and up around plain city....any Big Darby experts.....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> Most of my smallies fishing is on the stillwater.....But the big Darby is equally close and it has a canoue livery that will take me up stream and drop me off so I can float......which is a plus.....I much rather float a river than bridge hop....Ive fished that river a number of times but was never really all that impressed with it......Yes I got some smallies ...but not in the size or numbers I get on the stillwater.....Ive most fished from the park at Gorgesville.....and up around plain city....any Big Darby experts.....


I'm not a Darby expert, but I've canoed that section more times than I can recollect. Very nice fishing and a broad spectrum of species to catch, including some giant gar - which I haven't managed to catch yet. Carp, smallmouth, spotted, drum/sheephead, gar, big suckers...they're all in there.


----------

